# How are you not dying in heels!



## BombDiggity (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, I've achieved walking in heels, I can do it just fine, no issues.. But, there seems to be a time limit on how long I can tolerate wearing them lol, I see tons of girls TONS, who are wearing heels and walking in them no problem and wearing them for at least a few hours! I've been to my fair share of concerts (most of the time I'm in the floor level seating area where people mostly stand) So how do these ladies wear heels and stand around in them for 4 or 5 hours!? Please tell me their feet are killing them and they're just fantastic at hiding it lol

I understand that at some point you become (probably) at least somewhat immune to the pain of standing in stilettos but how long does it take to get over the pain? months? years? and can anyone recommend little tips on how to be more comfortable for longer? Like what are some good insoles?

I want to get more into heels because they make my legs look longer and I hate (for the most part) how those ballerina flats look.. And I just came across a fantastic pair of killer heels for like 60% off their regular price, in my size on eBay lol


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr. Scholl's Gel insoles. If all else fails, the Dr. Scholl's fast flats. P.S. I love your avatar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 1, 2011)

I totally forgot about those Fast Flats, maybe I'll buy a pair =)

Has anyone tried these? How many times can you use them?

And thank you =) Ace is my favourite member of KISS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 1, 2011)

> I totally forgot about those Fast Flats, maybe I'll buy a pair =)
> 
> Has anyone tried these? How many times can you use them?


 I've tried them. They're a pretty good deal for $15ish, and as far as I know, you can wear them until they wear out. So far, I've gotten three wears out of my first pair, and they seem to be holding up well. They fold up really small too, which helps. The only issue I've had with them is that they are VERY thin. If you're going out in Winter, they're really not that practical, and they don't hold up to slush well, but better than blisters.


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

I remember having to wear heels for hours while on my feet at work and it never got any easier! My feet felt like they were on fire when I got home.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 13, 2011)

I...don't wear heels all day lol.

I've got a pair of $1 slippers that I bought from Target a few years ago and keep under my desk for if I need a backup pair of shoes when my feet hurt.  It's so much better than continuing to walk around in heels after the blisters have started to form.

It does help if you start out with shorter heels before going to the taller ones though. 1-1.5 inch heels are usually not so bad to walk around in, and can help prime you for walking in taller heels, instead of going from flats to 3.5+ inch heels directly.


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help.. I'm probably going to get a pair of fast flats like Maris Crane suggested (PS is that a Frasier reference.. If so I loved that show lol) and I'll probably also get a good pair of gel insoles and hope, at some point it gets a little better pain wise lol


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Mar 14, 2011)

I've become accustomed to wearing heels for long periods simply because I always break a new pair in whilst in the house. If I'm just doing odds and ends like washing up, changing the bed etc and will be inside for a few hours I will wear my heels to get them shaped to my feet. You make your heels comfier for when you wear them outside and you also get used to walking in heels in the process.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah, that's a good tip too -- you never want to be wearing a brand new pair of shoes on a busy day out on your feet.  You're sure to get blisters then, even if they're supposed to be "comfortable" shoes!  Breaking them in by wearing them for an hour or two a few times first can help out a lot with just the comfort of the shoe around your foot itself.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 14, 2011)

If it's a black leather, I can wear it all day. But I am also a major fan of changing out of heels when I can't wear them any longer.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 14, 2011)

> Thanks guys for all your help.. I'm probably going to get a pair of fast flats like Maris Crane suggested (*PS is that a Frasier reference*.. If so I loved that show lol) and I'll probably also get a good pair of gel insoles and hope, at some point it gets a little better pain wise lol


 Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 14, 2011)

It is a matter of getting shoes that fit properly. You want to make sure that you can walk in them, but you are also not sliding out (too big) or they are tight (too small). If you notice pain in one foot, rather than in both feet, the foot with the pain is more than likely bigger than the foot that doesn't have the pain. You will need to purchase a shoe that is a size bigger. Also depending on your feet shape, you need to purchase shoes that work for it.


----------



## GlitterDoll (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you just sort of get used to the pain, I can wear a pair of heels for around 4 hours before I start feeling pain.

Then again I only wear heels on a night out so maybe it's the alcohol....? LOL.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a matter of getting shoes that fit properly. You want to make sure that you can walk in them, but you are also not sliding out (too big) or they are tight (too small). If you notice pain in one foot, rather than in both feet, the foot with the pain is more than likely bigger than the foot that doesn't have the pain. You will need to purchase a shoe that is a size bigger. Also depending on your feet shape, you need to purchase shoes that work for it.


Thank you so much for your advice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Seriously.) I absolutely hate when I go to shoe stores and look at pretty high heel shoes, and the salesperson just says something like, "yeah, your toes are really wide for these shoes. Most women have narrower toes. You're just going to have to squeeze yourself into these shoes. Your feet will eventually get used to it!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I always think it's retarded when they say things like that.

  And I'm not joking. I have seriously had salespeople say things like that to me! I think it _is_ actually important that shoes fit properly!

  I know that wearing high heels is never completely natural, but I don't think it's normal if you are actually really torturing yourself either!

And, @topic: I don't understand how any woman can walk all day in high heels either! The last time I wore high heels all day (walking around downtown Toronto in the Beaches district for hours) I ended up with seriously bad blisters on my feet that literally took days to heal! The jerk I was out on a date with kept wanting to walk around everywhere and wouldn't let us just sit down and chill in a coffee shop or movie theatre or somewhere. I'm pretty sure he could tell I was in pain too. I think he just didn't care or found my pain amusing. Of course, this was partly my fault for choosing to wear high heels. But I too (unfortunately) love the fact that they make my legs look longer and slimmer, and i just love the look of high heels period because they're so pretty! I don't think the guy I was with could have cared less though. I tried making out with him at the end of the date and I barely got any response from him. That's off topic though, lol!


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with starting out with shorter heels, don't go for the 5" stilletos right away! I stick to 3" and under for the most part. I also find that wedges or just thicker heels helps too, I guess just helping you balance helps keep you from getting blisters in the first place? I don't know what it is but having stable shoes is better than thin heels. There are some very sexy shoes with wedges or thicker heels too, you just have to find the right style, and since they are still high heels they still make your legs look great.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

For me, it depends on the shoe and how much standing/walking I'll be doing. The right pair of heels I can wear all day without any pain if I'm not walking/standing a lot. I typically only wear heels when I go out to bars/clubs because heels are not commonly worn around my area. I'm usually out for about 5 hours, and I do dance a lot but rest often.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

I live and sleep in heels.  I've been wearing heels since I was a teen (and even before then I was playing in mom's heels - she has pictures to prove it).






Here are my tried and true tips:

1 - as mentioned in earlier posts - buy shoes that are the right size for your feet. 

2 - with practise you should be able to "grow" into your heels.  I didnt start out wearing 5" heels - I started low and worked my way up.  Its taken me a lifetime, but I can now comfortably wear 4" inch heels to work and wear them all day - I've even mastered running in heels (when you have to catch your boss down the hall when HIS boss is on hold on YOUR phone - you learn to run fast!) LOL!  AND, I dont mean I sit all day and then go home and take of my heels - I mean I wear my heels ALL day, sit, stand, work, walk, run (if need to), grocery shopping, driving, etc. etc.  I usually dont take off my heels until about 8PMish.

3 - Pantyhose is a girls BESTFRIEND.  I am a supporter of control top and/or compression pantyhose.  Not only do they smooth out your curves, bumps and jiggles - they make your pants and skirts look seemless.  You always have flawless legs and a great tan (if you wear the tan colored hose).  In the summer I wear the capri ones with my over-the-top sandals.  My point is this, they also keep your toes together, and sweat proof your feet so your not stuck in your heels.  The control top material provides an all over compression on your legs and there is little to no swelling in your feet - hence your shoe size will always be spot on.  Becase your toes are in place, there's no sweat, and no swelling, there are no corns or calluses either.  If you buy the sheer toe panty hose and tuck the toe line under your toes you can wear peep toe heels and no one will know the difference (unless they're catty b!tches and want to comment on every flaw you have).

4 - I wear larger heels when I need to really dress it up, but rarely since I already know my limits and I know I can look fabulous without falling over myself or without taking my heels off at a party.  There is nothing more tacky then a bunch of women barefoot on the dance floor that's been littered with drinks, bottles, cups, etc. EW!  With that said, always carry a spare for those moments when your feet cant take it anymore - because you cant always wear stockings and your feet will swell!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

My coworker took this pic - the ruler is not spot on, but you get the idea - this is what I wore to work today.  If you look real close you'll also notice the panty hose toe line that I didnt tuck very well under my toes!  Yes, Im wearing slacks too.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 5, 2011)

I love heels and wear them ALL the time.  Sometimes I crave for a pair of flats, but I generally like my heels.  I wear 3 - 4 inch heels everyday to work and I wear them allllll day everyday.  When I run errands on weekends and hang out with friends, I wear heels as well.  I started to get hard skin at the ball of my feet, so I started using the cushions that you put right below the ball of your feet and that feels...so sooooo good I can barely describe it.  My feet sweat alot and the pantyhose as DreamW said are a dream and works wonders!  It took ALOT of time to get used to, and I can't say whether it's good for your feet or not, but minus an achey foot for 10 mins after I get home from work, I'm good to go.  This article however talks about switching from heels to flats throughout the day.  So please bare this in mind as well if you choose to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If not, simply wear low heels thats nice and comfy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1295169/How-swapping-heels-flats-work-seriously-damage-calves.html


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

The only problem I have about switching from heels to flats is that your feet naturally swell throughout the day (pantyhose do help - Im still sticking to that). But hear me out.

When you wake up in the morning all your "fluids" are distributed.  Once you wake up and move around, your muscles are working, your "pipes" are working, and gravity is working.  Once you get into your shoes, your in them and your feet will mold into them.  If you take off your shoes half way thru the day, your feet will NOT want to get back into those puppies from the morning!

That's why shoe shopping is such a hassle for some, depending if you're retaining water or your sugar is high or whatever, shoe shopping at night after a full day on your feet will frustrate you.

And if you ask me, once I take off my heals - chances are Im not putting them back on.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

I have a heel obssesion, really tall ones too, but like everyone else I want to cry after a couple hours of wearing them.  Has anyone tried Insolia insoles yet?


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 8, 2011)

depends what kind of heels they are, the quality, material, the brand etc...I have a 5 inch Michael kors platform that I wore for 4 hours and no pain whatsoever, not even the next day.....I have another pair of Botkier boots that i only last 2 hours......arch support is important too..


----------



## Amber204 (May 8, 2011)

Yes I have found this out the hard way nothing beat leather either. My faves are Diesel they make an amazingly comfy heel!! I also find that the summer strappy sandal heels are much more comfortable all together and its much easier to find a pair that you love; whereas, closed heels take a bit more figuring to find the right style and fit you can walk miles in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These shoes look amazingly comfy can I have one in every color hehe!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=53042


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I have found this out the hard way nothing beat leather either. My faves are Diesel they make an amazingly comfy heel!! I also find that the summer strappy sandal heels are much more comfortable all together and its much easier to find a pair that you love; whereas, closed heels take a bit more figuring to find the right style and fit you can walk miles in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 
I heard steve maddens are the most uncomfortable shoes


----------



## Yukiko (May 9, 2011)

I have worn heels a few times. Three weekends ago, I was wearing knee-high Pleaser boots for a costume I was doing. I don't wear heels normally, but I managed them all day long. The front of me feet were numb for two or so days thereafter though, haha. I admit, it was uncomfortable after a while, but while my toes were numb, at the same time, it didn't gain anymore pain after a certain point.

I also used some heels a few years back that absolutely killed me, because I ordered them online, and well.... they ended up being a size too small. Wearing them didn't happen to last too long. =/...


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2011)

I can't and won't wear heels unless it is to a fancy party at my husband's work.  I usually wear converse low tops or high tops or flats.  I wear this everyday to work. If I wear heels to work, my coworkers will wonder where I'm going.


----------

